

Ask HN - do you face the "security block" ? - thibaut_barrere

I've got an idea of product that would work on top of gmail (via oauth).<p>I'm going to do it, yet I'm quite concerned about what it would mean to get hacked etc.<p>Are you sometimes stopping yourself from implementing an idea because you are concerned about security issues ?
======
seven
I killed some ideas in my mind, because I felt that nobody would use the end
product because of privacy concerns.

It took me a while to learn that the average internet user does not give a
shit about privacy.

~~~
michaelaiello
I am in the same boat - almost killed an idea because of this but am going to
go through with it any way. There are quite a few opportunities if you break
the security best practice rules that will work just fine. Paypal had a
similar approach when they started - they just let people make payments and
beat the fraudsters and hackers later.

